# clydes that ride a 29er.... what are you riding?



## shugarbear (Aug 28, 2012)

just wondering what the fellow clydes are riding this year, any upgrades or etc? lets see those 29ers....


----------



## Carloswithac (Feb 6, 2012)

I ride a Felt Nine Race.
Manitou Tower pro 120mm
XT derailleurs, Raceface crank and XTR shifters.




























I'm 220 geared up.


----------



## fiream400 (Apr 19, 2011)

My 29er is a 12 Trek/Gary Fisher Marlin. The only two upgrades it has are dmr v8 pedals and a g2 fox fork. I'm 290 with all my gear and the wheels have held up surprisingly well. I don't do huge jumps, mainly because there aren't many in the area. Most of the trails in the area only have small ramps that put you maybe 2-2.5 feet off the ground and you might travel 4-5 feet before landing. Still though, for a lower end bike to hold up to that much weight is rather impressive. i'm not really wanting to do much more to it. Just these things if I find them for sale, XT crank, probably bb7 brakes, maxxis ignitors and maybe a carbon handle bar. I might even leave the x4 derailleurs because the trails I usually take this bike to don't have much climbing.


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

I ride a karate monkey (think I removed the bashguard, put on a new chainring and swapped out the WI freewheel for a cheapy ACS since these pictures were taken).


















LBS is currently working on building me a new set of Arch EX wheels (I found a really good deal on DT swiss 240 hubs that I couldn't pass up) and I'm trying to decide whether I want to get a waltworks fork or a carbon fiber fork next year.

225 lbs without gear.


----------



## dru (Sep 4, 2006)

XL Salsa El Mariachi. Built up from a new '08 frame.

They no longer cater to the very tall. This version has a seat tube length just shy of 24". There is 8.5" of post showing in the photos.

The latest version has a 21" ST, no good for me. I bend posts when a foot is sticking out of the frame.










Last year, just after getting a fork..........










I'm not that skilled, this rock was terrifying riding rigid.










Chainline of the 8 speed hub.


----------



## rogerfromco (Jun 22, 2007)

Niner RIP9. I upgraded to Stan's Flow EX rims, Nobby Nics, added my old dropper post, and Ergon grips, and other than that it's the stock XT build.

Sent from my Android - because Carrier Pigeons are slow!


----------



## Bike Whisperer (Aug 7, 2012)

-Origin 8 Scout frame
-Surly KM fork
-WTB Laserdisc Trail TCS wheelset
-Spec Purgatory Control tubeless tires, 2.2" rear and 2.4" front


From bikes


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

Should hit 3,500 miles total (work commutes, trail riding and urban assaults) this year and I ride all three typically once a week and sometimes more:

'09 Turner Sultan 3x9 geared (just got the 142x12 DW-link rear whooo) Reba Team 120mm fork w/ 20mm axle & King's/Stan's Flow's. Went in for a warranty fix and in transit back with a new paint job too (no pics until I get it back in axxion eheheh).

'09 Fuji Tahoe SL 3x9 geared with 90mm Reba SL fork and Stan's Crest wheelset (HD front and standard rear) still going strong after putting the most miles on it outta all of my rides (bought it used with a pea size downtube divot ~3" up from the BB)

'10 SIR 9 SS (34x16 at present) w/ rigid steel fork, Bontrager Duster wheelset (same width as Flows; using Bonty tubeless rim strips & valves which work great)


----------



## dnlwthrn (Jan 26, 2006)

Just now switching to 29er. Building up a Tallboy AL right now. Hoping to be able to get a few miles on it before the new year, but the weather isn't cooperating and I'm still waiting on a few parts...


----------



## 50calray (Oct 25, 2010)

Well, I wasn't going with the idea of buying a 29er but I left with a Yeti SB95...and love it!

FYI: the wheel sets aren't really Clyde approved. I bent the front wheel in the first 10 miles of riding and nothing serious.


----------



## owtdorz (Apr 26, 2012)

Salsa Spearfish 2
Large
WTB Frequency i19 (tubeless 25psi)
Maxxis Crossmark
XT 3x10
Avid Elixr 5
Rockshox Reba 
About 240# geared up.
No problems yet.


----------



## Bikin' Bric (Sep 7, 2003)

2011 Cannondale Trail SL4
Upgraded everything on the bike - full SLX 10 speed, Rock Shox Recon Gold TK, DT Swiss wheels, Thomson stem post, Niner Flat Top bar. 
Works great, 6' 250lbs

Looking at building up an Origin 8 Scout as a singlespeed for the flatter trails.


----------



## friz (Dec 2, 2012)

I am 260#'s and have put a couple hundred miles on a Trek Stache. It has held up very well so far.


----------



## manpurse (Feb 6, 2011)

I can never pass up a chance to post more pics of my XL Rip. XT, Arch, Reba


----------



## shugarbear (Aug 28, 2012)

friz said:


> I am 260#'s and have put a couple hundred miles on a Trek Stache. It has held up very well so far.


this might be the one bike I spent a large amount of money on... I have been trying to figure out if I am going 29er or not...


----------



## SasquatchSC (Mar 11, 2004)

22" Monkey 1x9... i gotta tell ya, riding this thing full rigid with flats makes me feel like i'm 10 years old again, riding my bmx bike.


----------



## Skywalker22 (Nov 8, 2009)

Fat guy rides a fat bike!


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

09 Stumpjumper with a Reba, Salsa Semi rims, Thomson seatpost, WTB Pure V seat, Eggbeaters, 180mm XT crankset and 700mm ODI handlebars. 
I stopped breakin' spokes and nipples when I started building my own wheels and using brass nipples and DT spokes.


----------



## EnduroT (May 17, 2011)

2012 Trek/GF Cobia (16" Frame, 230# rider)

Once I changed out to a shorter stem (60mm 0degree) and the Monkey Bar it felt much more natural. Coming from a 26" full squish.


----------



## amadkins (Jun 19, 2008)

270lbs geared up on southeast Michigan trails. 2011 spearfish with semis laced to hopes 36x4. The Marzocchi fork will go away soon in favor of a manitou tower pro.










Unbranded bikeisland 4130 frame (originally a khs Tucson) with mtx33s laced to hopes 32x3 front and 36x3 rear. Manitou tower pro fork that I still need the xxfirm spring for. Love this bike for how little money I have in it. Will get lighter wheels soon.


----------



## Tillers_Rule (Sep 11, 2004)

Ditto on the RIP 9. Best bike I've owned in my ~30 years of riding. Here she is with her older (yet smaller) sister. And the Stumpjumper is a damn good bike, 8 years and still going strong (granted I've replaced nearly every component) though it was time for an update.


----------



## millargeo (Apr 29, 2012)

I have 2. First, a 2012 KHS Aguila hardtail, and when I decided I wanted a FS, I added a 2012 Santa Cruz Tallboy LT.


----------



## Texanaggie (May 21, 2012)

2013 Rockhopper , with everything on 240....

love the ride , Its a tough bike consider it didnt blink till i finished my 13+mile ride and the fork was lockout , beat me to hell so rigid for will NEVER be in my radar for singletrack


----------



## cpfitness (Nov 19, 2012)

Bike Whisperer said:


> -Origin 8 Scout frame
> -Surly KM fork
> -WTB Laserdisc Trail TCS wheelset
> -Spec Purgatory Control tubeless tires, 2.2" rear and 2.4" front
> ...


How are you liking those wheels? what kind of mileage you got on them? I got the same ones from chainlove, just started riding MTB a couple weeks ago so not many miles on them but so far so good


----------



## Bike Whisperer (Aug 7, 2012)

cpfitness said:


> How are you liking those wheels? what kind of mileage you got on them? I got the same ones from chainlove, just started riding MTB a couple weeks ago so not many miles on them but so far so good


Not too many miles yet on these, though I had a set of the same hubs on my full suspension that I just sold for over a year and liked them. A little slow on the engagement but otherwise fast rolling and not too loud. The rims seem really nice, very easy to mount my 2Bliss tires on them with a floor pump. Hoping to get more mileage after the holiday madness.


----------



## shugarbear (Aug 28, 2012)

amadkins said:


> Unbranded bikeisland 4130 frame (originally a khs Tucson) with mtx33s laced to hopes 32x3 front and 36x3 rear. Manitou tower pro fork that I still need the xxfirm spring for. Love this bike for how little money I have in it. Will get lighter wheels soon.


if you ever want to sell, this is basically my dream bike... I know, my dream is pretty low but, its what I want to build.


----------



## zenkem (Dec 18, 2007)

Love'n Life!!!


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

amadkins said:


> 270lbs geared up on southeast Michigan trails. 2011 spearfish with semis laced to hopes 36x4. The Marzocchi fork will go away soon in favor of a manitou tower pro.


Is that Marx fork a 44 MicroTi? If so, I'm just curious why you would switch to the Tower Pro? The Tower Pro is excellent, but I found them to ride very similarly when the MicroTi is tuned correctly, so I probably wouldn't spend money just to have a fork that rode pretty much the same. These are my two personal favorite 29er forks.


----------



## woody.1 (Jun 10, 2008)

Moots 2010 29er Ybb
Replaced drivetrain in May and is XT
Fox Float 29 15mm thru-axle (Pushed)
Stan's Flow with King hubs (F&R)
Moots stem
Moots Seat Post
Selle Anatomica Titanico X (most comfortable seat I ever had)
Over 15,000 miles on it and still love it


----------



## Beavis17 (Feb 7, 2011)

*Jet 9 RDO*

I'm 6'5" and 230lbs in my birthday attire.

Jet 9 RDO (XL)
Stan's Arch EX w/King hubs
XT 2x10 w/XTR shifters and shadow plus rear mech
King HS and BB
Thomson seatpost and stem
Ritchey WCS carbon bars

I love my XC race machine!


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Banshee Prime (L)








Canfield Brothers Yelli Screamy (L)








Both bikes have LaceMine29 wheels: 36-hole MTX-33s laced to Hope Pro 2 Evos on the Prime, and Stan's FR rims laced to a DT 340 and a Hope Pro 2 on the Yelli. I don't worry about my wheels.


----------



## amadkins (Jun 19, 2008)

jeffj said:


> Is that Marx fork a 44 MicroTi? If so, I'm just curious why you would switch to the Tower Pro? The Tower Pro is excellent, but I found them to ride very similarly when the MicroTi is tuned correctly, so I probably wouldn't spend money just to have a fork that rode pretty much the same. These are my two personal favorite 29er forks.


It is. In order to get small bump compliance where I want it, I have to run it pretty soft. Couple that with the fact that it doesn't use the last inch of travel, and I have about a 45mm front travel bike. I've also found Marz customer service to be pretty lacking.

The tower pro experience has been much better even without the xxfirm spring. I expect it to get even better.


----------



## Metamorphic (Apr 29, 2011)

shugarbear said:


> just wondering what the fellow clydes are riding this year, any upgrades or etc? lets see those 29ers....












2011 Stumpy Expert. 
Wide Race Face Bars w/Ergon Grips
Upgraded Wheels- i23 Rims, Tied DT Comps Spokes, Hope Evo Front Hub, King Rear Hub.
Hans Dampf 2.3 on the front. 2.2 Nobby Nick on the rear.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

Currently on the Spesh Rockhopper, but looking to go with a Banshee Paradox this spring


IMG_1679-1 by jonshonda187, on Flickr


----------



## 4nbstd (Apr 12, 2012)

2010 Kona Unit.

I'm thinking about getting either 2013 Unit (with raw metal finish) or Surly KM next spring.


----------



## fatguybiking (Jul 14, 2012)

Just picked up a 2012 Trek Cobia last month. So far I added Black-Ops Nylo-Pro Pedals, Serfas Saddle, and The Sensus Swayze grips. I've only put about 10 miles on it, but I really like it so far. Can't wait for more...too bad it is getting so cold up here in WI.


----------



## millertm (Jul 20, 2012)

6'4" about 300lbs geared up. 2012 Carve Expert, all stock but XT shifter and brakes W/Ice tech rotors. Love it and it is the fastest turning bike that I have been on, it rides like it is on rails. Stout 29 rims are heavy but have been holding up well in the dirt. Stock M446 brakes were junk and deore shifters were weak as well. Got a great deal on a closeout and with the shifters and brakes I paid just a bit over MSRP. LBS also threw in a free chain guard as well.

Mark


----------



## awesomepaw (Oct 2, 2010)

*Abram1 & Lurch*

Pride and joy -'12 Specialized Camber 29er Elite and 26" city roller - '89 CDale M500

Rider - 210-220 6"3 - Lanky 8'6.5" vert reach

The Camber (Abram) is a solid ride that takes a lot of abuse on the rocky AZ trails. I lament to smoother trail days when Lurch (in black) was my steed in the Denver foothills and Winter Park area. OTB days are behind me, -HA! Lurch was literally dropped down mtn sides, wheel taco'd, all but cracked, hung in storage for 10 years, exhumed, sanded and given an appeal that few would know there are a couple Race Face components there. Now a bike I can lock up in public for an hour with little worry, minus the seat and fully locked wheels and frame.

The Camber has survived 13 hour endurance rides without any issue, and my lower back never pains me. It's plush, indeed. Climbs like a goat, descends like a rocket. In 1.5 years and 220lbs bangin' on it, it has never needed a wheel tune - knock on wood. I've learned a bit about the RS Ario rear shock, and perhaps it's fair to say this is universal on Manitou too. After (1.2yrs) the first and only replacing of the seals by a shop I like, it seems the final tension or torque placed on the air cannister has not been adequate, which resulted in a large ring seal on the bulkiest part of the cannister purging. What I've had to discover, is I can put it on the bench at home, unscrew, reseat the gasket, and squeeze that f-er down as tight as my hands let me. RockShox online videos suggest no torque rating for this, only hand tight - BUT THE TRICK MUST ALSO BE HOW TIGHT YOUR ELF GRIP WILL LET YOU GET IT!
Lurch, (puckermobile) the m500 Cannondale of yore was my first attempt, which I'm realitively satisfied with, at building a less attractive city commuter. It needs a longer steerer tube on a different fork. Ideas welcome, please. 

If you have questions about the Camber - demo one or PM me. Each day, I long to get on this bike and hit rugged trail even though I've had epiderals in my L5 S1 back area years ago. No back issues despite terrain.


----------



## OneBadWagon (Mar 29, 2007)

300lber here. Not-so-patiently awaiting my New Waltworks SS and a Jet 9 RDO.


----------



## chrisfromnj (Nov 15, 2007)

Motobecane Fantom ProSL hardtail and a Santa Cruz Tallboy. Have had the MB for 2 years and no issues except for trashing the original Formula rear hub (replaced w/WTB). Just got the Tallboy (couldn't pass up SC's blowout price!!) after using a Blur. Built up w/X-Fusion Slide 29 120mm fork, DTSwiss wheels, Elixer brakes, and some other stuff I had. Love 'em both!!


----------



## Gonzilla (Jan 30, 2012)

Having fun on this Santa Cruz Tallboy LTC. 6' 270 down from 330 in four months. Have also switched to flat pedals since this photo.


----------



## Metamorphic (Apr 29, 2011)

Gonzilla said:


> Having fun on this Santa Cruz Tallboy LTC. 6' 270 down from 330 in four months. Have also switched to flat pedals since this photo.


NICE WORK!

Just riding? Or riding and dieting?


----------



## TrailMasonJones (Apr 24, 2011)

Airborne Goblin 22" frame fits my 6'5" 260lb body pretty nice.


----------



## Gonzilla (Jan 30, 2012)

I started commuting to work 1/2 hour each way. I also started to ride at least twice a week for at least 2 hrs on trails that I would have to walk up. Lots of fun on the way down. I am starting to make it up some of the hills. I had done this years ago with some success but what really kicked it in for me this time was some tough talk from this Paleo website called Whole 9 life. Totally free advice on how to get it done. Tried it for 30 days and then my wife and I had such good success with it we just kept on going. We have tried quite a few diets before but this one finally clicked with us. It is nice to feel that getting to my goal weight of 225 is not a struggle anymore, just a matter of time.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Froride1 (Jul 26, 2005)

Put 2600 miles on my trusty Access XCL29er this year. I bought it to get back into riding and love it. I'm about 230 down from 350 a year and a half ago. 
Just bought a Marin Team CXR29er to race next year. I've only ridden it once but really like the ride. I'm swapping it to 2x10.
Also built up a SC Chameleon as a single speed. Tons of fun to ride.


----------



## Froride1 (Jul 26, 2005)

The Marin didn't attach for some reason.


----------



## Gonzilla (Jan 30, 2012)

Great job on the weight loss Fro! That single speed is sweet! Makes me think I should do same thing to my commuter. It is an old Klein. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Froride1 (Jul 26, 2005)

Looks like you have been doing awesome with the weight lose. I does feel good to be in control of ones weight. The tricky part is continuing to eat healthy once you reach your goal. It is really easy to slip into old habits and have the weight creep up. I gotta be on top of what I eat all the time. 
I like the Tallboy LT a lot. A long travel FS ride is next on my list. I want something for cushy fun.


----------



## jordan2345asx (Oct 3, 2009)

*2011 specialized stumpjumper fsr expert 29er*

Just picked it up yesterday. And a heck of a deal too


----------



## Knight511 (Nov 26, 2010)

2013 Specialized Camber Comp










I own a 29er, but I haven't been able to ride it on any trail.... it has been raining/muddy since the day I brought it home. I have just been tooling around the neighborhood.... already LOVE this bike...


----------



## Fattires40 (Dec 6, 2009)

220lbs. Riding a 2011 GT Zaskar Pro 9r

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## redcarguy (Oct 27, 2011)

6'1" - 290's

XL Gary Fisher HiFi Deluxe
XL Niner Air9 
XL Niner Jet9
L Leader 510-L 26er

More torso than legs drives me into long top tubes.

no pics of the Jet 9 yet...


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

Here are my two bikes and their current upgrades. _(I need to get updated photos)_

*2012 Specialized Epic Expert*
ENVE Flat Sweep Carbon Bar
ENVE 90mm Carbon Stem
ENVE 25mm Setback Carbon Seatpost
Specialized Romin Evo Expert Carbon Saddle
SRAM 1070 10spd Cassette
Time ATAC XS Carbon Pedals
ESI Chunky Grips 
_(Point 1 Racing Podium Flat Pedals for trail riding days)_

*2012 Specialized Stumpjumper Expert Hardtail *
ENVE Flat Sweep Carbon Bar
ENVE 90mm Carbon Stem
ENVE 25mm Setback Carbon Seatpost
Specialized Romin Evo Expert Carbon Saddle
SRAM 1070 10spd Cassette
Time ATAC XS Carbon Pedals
ESI Chunky Grips


----------



## Carloswithac (Feb 6, 2012)

Updated picture.


----------



## cpfitness (Nov 19, 2012)

I got an XL Yelli Screamy on the UPS truck, should be here any minute! Can't wait!!!


----------



## Bikin' Bric (Sep 7, 2003)

Fattires40 said:


> 220lbs. Riding a 2011 GT Zaskar Pro 9r
> 
> Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


Thats a beauty GT!

Sent from my GT-S7560M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jsmit450 (Apr 19, 2012)

2012 Camber Comp Carbon


----------



## jpdiller (Jan 8, 2013)

*Here's Mine*








Here's my new ride....
One of the first XXL Frames in the world! I got it right before the holidays.
XTR components 
WTB wheels
2012 Fox 34 Fork with out CTD!
2013 Fox Shock with CTD not that great
Reverb dropper
Twenty6 pedals
Cytoe gaurd

This thing rocks...
I'm 6'9" and 270 looking to drop 30-40 lbs.
I blow through the whole travel of the fox shock, any suggestions on set up?

Sorry for the cell phone pic, I now realize I didn't even get the whole bike in the frame:thumbsup:


----------



## SasquatchSC (Mar 11, 2004)

jpdiller said:


> Here's my new ride....
> One of the first XXL Frames in the world! I got it right before the holidays.


She's a sexy beast!


----------



## BigRingGrinder (Jan 9, 2013)

6'2" 220lbs

2013 trek rumblefish

Stock for now, i'm sure things will start breaking soon enough (they always do).


----------



## woody.1 (Jun 10, 2008)

jpdiller said:


> View attachment 751412
> 
> I blow through the whole travel of the fox shock, any suggestions on set up?


Get both shocks Push'ed:thumbsup:
Will help a lot...

Here's there website:
Push Industries - Home

Woody


----------



## Big AC (Oct 12, 2012)

jpdiller said:


> View attachment 751412
> 
> Here's my new ride....
> One of the first XXL Frames in the world! I got it right before the holidays.
> ...


Very nice, I'm waiting impatiently for mine to arrive.

A couple of questions on your build:

What stem length do you have on it in the photo, and does the cytoe guard work with the e13 chain guide in place (I take that to be the e13 guide that I can see behind the chainrings)?

On the use of a lot of travel issue, unfortunately I have found that to be a bit of a trait of the CTD shocks. Retuning of the shock could be a good option. Otherwise, I see in the TBLTc forum that someone has put a CCDB on their's.


----------



## jct (Mar 26, 2004)

my rigid jabberwocky.


----------



## Jaxman (Dec 31, 2012)

Just picked up my Trek Mamba today. Can't wait to get out n ride and start customizing !!! I really hope these wheels hold up !! Never had much luck with stock wheels lol


----------



## 1533clydesdale (Jan 11, 2013)

6'4" riding a crappy K2 Shadow Nine paid $300 for it on black friday it's what I could afford. Been riding it everyday since Jan 5.


----------



## davthedude (Feb 12, 2005)

rip with flows big guys cant go wrong


----------



## Necktie Killer (Jan 10, 2013)

*My Raleigh Talus Elite 29er*

Will be here by Friday! I haven't ridden a 29er yet, but I think this will be a dynamite bike for me!


----------



## canyonbrewer (Oct 8, 2012)

yeti sb-95


----------



## defenestratingchupacabra1 (Jul 6, 2010)

XL 2012 Trek(GF) Superfly.


----------



## md247 (Dec 8, 2011)

Sworks Epic 29'er


----------



## FuegoFuego (Oct 3, 2009)

I have a Vassago Jabberwocky setup as a 1X9 with a Rockshox Reba. 

Picking up a Salsa El Mariachi 2 on Sat. 

I am six foot five, 300 lbs.


----------



## XCScott (Aug 31, 2012)

In the process of restoring my old 26" Schwinn Moab 1, I've got a new fork coming for it today manitou minute expert. Plan on riding it for a year or so and then getting a FS 29er next year!


----------



## AnalogKid (Mar 26, 2012)

No pics (yet) but I have a few 29ers around:

'11 Camber Elite - suspension stock at the moment but a Reba RL and Monarch XX will find their way onto the frame later this year...or when I wear the existing parts out. Mike C. built a set of 36h MTX33-based wheels up for use on this bike. Rear hub is an XT and front is an Alfine dynamo; at the moment they're shod with 2.2" Captains. 203F/185R rotors and the stock Elixirs seem to work well but the hydraulic portion of the system may be swapped for something else if they don't perform on steep descents. Looking at dropper posts too.

'11 Rockhopper Pro - this one got turned into something of a trail bike and it's perfect for use on the goat paths which some of our area parks departments attempt to pass off as "improved bikeways". Stock 36h rear, front built by Mike C. - another Alfine dynamo laced to a Stan's Flow 36h. Rubber varies...Serfas Drifters or 2.0" Captains depending on the condition of our local trails. I fitted a set of Titec H-bars and Shimano combo brake/shifter levers, while the brakes themselves were replaced along with the controls. A remote lockout for the Recon Silver fork will be installed come rebuild time.

'12 Fargo - pure homebuilt. M590 trekking crank/external BB, XTR rear/Tiagra front dérailleurs. ST-4503 levers fitted to a Woodchipper, itself atop a double-stem steerer. (The lower stem has a short piece of handlebar tubing clamped into it so a bag mount can be attached.) Brakes are Bengal MB700Ts and rotors 203F/185R. Seatpost is a USE Sumo at the moment though a Thudbuster LT is due by summer. Wheels come from either the Rockhopper or the Camber's original 32h setup is used with 47mm Continental Country Tours for paved path work. My wife just picked up a completely built '11 Fargo 3 and I'm going to see how its wheels hold up for singletrack riding before obtaining a similar set. A dynamo front is in the cards for her regardless.

My '13 Pugsley frame - the Big Red One - showed up last week and I shall soon begin crafting on that project as well.

6'4" and 240ish in gear. I have canoes for feets and have toe overlap problems with the Fargo unless riding with the slimmest profile road shoe in our closet. Thankfully, all the tight-n-wild turns are done on the Specializeds, not the Salsa.


----------



## bomber495 (Sep 25, 2010)

2010 Khs Flagstaff FS 29er, with ck/stans wheels.

Also have a misfit dissent singlespeed. Also had to upgrade the rear hub, but this one has the old saint m800.


----------



## millertm (Jul 20, 2012)

Jaxman said:


> Just picked up my Trek Mamba today. Can't wait to get out n ride and start customizing !!! I really hope these wheels hold up !! Never had much luck with stock wheels lol


My stock Alex rims have been ok. I just had my rear wheel in for a tubeless conversion and had 6 loose spokes. My lbs adjusted them and said for me to keep an eye on them. I have about 800 miles on them and I am a 300lbs as well so I guess that it is not too bad.

Mark


----------



## fahza29er (Jun 26, 2012)

2012 Giant XTC 2 29er
6' 220 lbs geared
Bike was completely rebuilt this winter, everything is new except the frame. i went all out this time
Every part of the bike was thought out for stength, stopping power and looks, right down to the gold rotor bolts. No one may notice them but I know they are there and thats what counts, I am so happy with the rebuild can hardly wait to ride it in the spring. Rebuilt the GF bike as well, been a busy winter.


----------



## uncleb10 (Aug 15, 2011)

2012 Specialized Camber Comp 29er
6'3" 290lbs
Just added a Gravity Dropper Seat post and went tubeless. Everything else is stock


----------



## capameri (Sep 3, 2013)

hola podras subir mas fotos de tu bici 22"? quiero comprar una pero no se si comprar la talla 22 o 20 y quisiera ver como se ve en talla 22 podrias por favor subir mas fotos. de varios angulos? gracias de verdad muchas fracias.


----------



## capameri (Sep 3, 2013)

puedes subir mas fotos? es que quiero comprar una pero no se si talla 22 o 20 yo mido 6 3"


----------



## Gerth (Aug 17, 2013)

2013 Trek/Gary Fisher Superfly Elite AL. 325 naked as a jay bird


----------



## ZmyDust (May 13, 2011)

Aluminum version of the Motobecane Fantom Pro X9 size XL. Im 6'4 260.


----------



## BigBen219 (Aug 21, 2013)

6'4' 320 ride a specialized hardrock 29er and have had nothing but problems with the drive train all of it replaced and upgraded still having problems I bought a cheap bike not knowing how much I was going to ride 9 months 2000 miles later my bike is at the shop every other week


----------



## Osiris sky (Apr 29, 2013)

I'm 5'11" and roughly 225 geared. I was running a XTC 2, but passed it over to the wife and now ride a rigid franken ss with surly knard up front and ardent 2.4 out back rolling
on p35s. 
Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CSCHMITT (Jul 26, 2011)

2012 Specialized Camber Pro 29.6'3" 215lbs.Used to be 290lbs!Mavic wheels,XT brakes,Thomson seat post and stem.S-works bar.


----------



## tradera (Apr 16, 2013)

6ft 240. My 29er is a Kona Kahuna dl. I had to upgrade the x5 crankset to a x7 after a hard crash.
Going rigid so I ordered a whiskey no9 fork to try out.


----------



## GR1822 (Jun 23, 2009)

I weigh 280 plus gear, 2012 Specialized Camber 29er.
The only changes I have made are swapping the big ring for a bash guard, and adding a dropper post.


----------



## SLS1980 (Oct 4, 2009)

How is your rumblefish holding up?


----------



## SLS1980 (Oct 4, 2009)

how does the yeti handle your size? i'm at 300lbs and this is one of the bikes i'm thinking of?


----------



## tessai4 (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm knocking over trees on an Access Stealth 4.0. Everything is stock for the moment, but I am having a new set of wheels laced up as the ones that came with it are not meant for a clyde.

*UPDATE* I'm rocking a new set of Flow EX rims! I still need to baptize them in dirt, and plan on doing that today!!!


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

Banshee Paradox 22"/XL

It's a little small bit hasnt been a problem yet. 

Custom build, Rockshox Revelation RCT3 fork, Hope Pro2/Pacenti DL31 wheelset, Shimano XT 2x10 group.


----------



## LaCostaClydesdale (Aug 1, 2013)

I'm 6'4" 205-210 + gear. Ride a 2011 Trek/Fisher HiFi Plus 29r size XL/21" seat tube. SRAM X7 drive train, Juicy 3 brakes. Stock Bontrager SSR wheels (shimano hubs). 100mm travel. Upgrades: Wider Bars, ODI grips, KS 125mm dropper post, Kenda Nevgal tires, WTB Pure seat.
Rims have held up well as has suspension (Rock Shox Reba RL and Fox RP2). Brakes are noisy and get out of alignment easily. Overall I am very happy with the bike. I ride it hard and it has held up well.

Typically ride So Cal rocky/dusty trails with small drops. Lots of up, lots of down, not much horizontal. Bike is a good climber, better with pro-pedal engaged going up. A bit heavy, but that has a lot to do with heavy wheels and tubes and XL frame size.

I recommend it.:thumbsup:


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

i'm widdit.
Looks good.


----------



## nowaysj (Aug 28, 2013)

6'2" 280 geared, ride a large sized diamondback overdrive sport. Had it a couple of weeks, 150 miles, no problems. Well, something up front is making a noise I don't like, but it is all good.


----------



## boo radley (Jun 26, 2013)

I'm just over 6'1" on a '13 Giant XTC-2 29er. L frame size. I'm about 210lbs. Nice bike.


----------



## fooldall1 (Apr 18, 2013)

6'2", 325#, I ride the Airborne Guardian 29 (20"). Have had no issues with the frame, fork, or drivetrain.. and I don't baby it.


----------



## expat_brit (Jul 18, 2013)

6'7. 190lbs or so without gear -- so tall, but I guess I'm not QUITE a Clyde any more.

Ride a 2012 Trek X-Caliber that I bought as a left over earlier this year. So far, all I've done is swap out the grips for the Ergon GX1s; loving the little climbers for road hills. Running a set of H2s for some road training most of the time.

About to order Shimano XT brakes for it; I'm already done with the Avid's and (based on everything I've read on here) I suspect I'm not going to get them sorted.

Loving the bike. Feel so much less folded up than on my 2001 21" Kona Caldera, though it seems that had better components, honestly.


----------



## Tan&Green (Feb 25, 2013)

expat_brit said:


> 6'7. 190lbs or so without gear -- so tall, but I guess I'm not QUITE a Clyde any more.
> 
> Ride a 2012 Trek X-Caliber that I bought as a left over earlier this year. So far, all I've done is swap out the grips for the Ergon GX1s; loving the little climbers for road hills. Running a set of H2s for some road training most of the time.
> 
> ...


6'7" is more than enough to be a Clydes!!!!


----------



## ACLakey (Jul 7, 2012)

6'0" all geared up. Rode and loved my Heckler until it was stolen. Now riding a Trance X0 29er.... What a great bike!!

Pic from tonight 









Sent from Aclakey's Android in the great outdoors.


----------



## B888S (Feb 18, 2013)

I am currently 6' and 205 lbs. down from 275 in February of this year. I am now riding a '13 Specialized Stumpjumper HT Comp size Large. I have only owned this ride for about 3 months now. I was riding a Carve Comp before, but it was stolen out of my garage. The Stumpjumper is a great bike for my local trails. Unfortunately for me, I have to drive about 20 minutes from my house to get to any decent off road riding. Therefore, I only get to ride the Stumpjumper on the weekends. I have about 150 miles on it so far. Compaired to my road bike, Roubiax, which is only a month older and is about to turn over 2,000 miles in 4 months.


----------



## skyphix (May 29, 2007)

6'2, 245lbs dressed.

20" Airborne Seeker 









Yes, the seat pack has been ditched. Brachial Plexus injury has me wary of wearing packs, but I take my chances now.


----------



## expat_brit (Jul 18, 2013)

skyphix said:


> 6'2, 245lbs dressed.
> 
> 20" Airborne Seeker
> 
> ...


So... what's wrong with seat packs? I like mine! Is there some unknown style rule I am breaching here?


----------



## expat_brit (Jul 18, 2013)

Tan&Green said:


> 6'7" is more than enough to be a Clydes!!!!


And here I thought 200lbs was the magic divider!


----------



## bigkat273 (Jan 16, 2008)

expat_brit said:


> And here I thought 200lbs was the magic divider!


Big and tall both count.


----------



## skyphix (May 29, 2007)

expat_brit said:


> So... what's wrong with seat packs? I like mine! Is there some unknown style rule I am breaching here?


I put it back on my road bike. Works great there, but the straps that go through the saddle rails tend to come... unstuck... over rough terrain. Style is neither here nor there, to me!


----------



## nc05lsv (Oct 24, 2011)

6'5" 230 #s, riding a Turner Sultan in XXL. Best bike choice I have made by far.


----------



## Coal-Cracker (May 4, 2010)

6', 210-215 lbs.

Riding a Giant Trance 29er X1


----------



## Troutinco (Jan 29, 2012)

5'-10" and ~245 ready to ride.
9er air9 medium frame
RS Sid 
Slx drivetrain
Xt brakes
Stan's flow ex rims with Stan's 3.30HD hubs.
Havoc bar and stem
Thompson seat post


----------



## expat_brit (Jul 18, 2013)

bigkat273 said:


> Big and tall both count.


I guess I definitely qualify, then.


----------



## Spartacus2112 (Jun 29, 2013)

*2013 Cannondale 29er Trail SL2*

Everything still stock, but holding up well. 5'11, 285.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

Hello everyone, I would like to introduce Trixie.

Frame: Nimble 9 Large Sparkle Blue
Fork: Manitou Tower PRO 120mm 15TA Tapered
Headset: CaneCreek 40 Series
Crank: Shimano Saint
Pedals: Shimano SPD
Bottom Bracket: Shimano (knock on wood)
Cassette: Shimano Xt
Drivetrain: Sram X9
Chain: KMC X10
Brakes: Hope EVO M4 front, EVO X2 rear 203f/180r
Seatpost: Thomson Elite
Seat: Selle Smp PRO
Seatpost Clamp: Salsa
Stem: 70mm Tester
Handlebar: 730mm Tester
Wheels: Chris King ISO Laced To FLOW EX
Tires: Specialized Purgatory 2.4/Fast Trak 2.2

She was a little shy at first.

015 by jonshonda187, on Flickr

But then she started to open up.

003 by jonshonda187, on Flickr

Work It!

007 by jonshonda187, on Flickr

How about a close up?

019 by jonshonda187, on Flickr

And a few from behind?

009 by jonshonda187, on Flickr


010 by jonshonda187, on Flickr


----------



## sirsam84 (Sep 20, 2006)

7ft and 260lbs ungeared...

Newest ride is a Ventana Captain Zeus. Custom frame with 29er front built around a 150mm Roxkshox Pike Dual Air. 650b rear with 140/160 adjustable travel and 17 inch chainstays. 24 inch seat tube with 27 inch top tube and 7 1/8 inch head tube.

The most fun on a bike I have ever had.

Also have a custom steel DH bike with 23 seat tube n 27.5 top tube.

3rd bike is an XL 2013 Kona Process, very fun but a bit small, although top tube is 26 which ain't bad for a single X...


----------



## nowaysj (Aug 28, 2013)

Seriously, 7ft? Pics bro, or it didn't happen.


----------



## sirsam84 (Sep 20, 2006)




----------



## jc8825 (Sep 19, 2013)

6'3", 255. That is with shorts, a t-shirt, and a pair of Nikes. Who rides in more? 
I don't ride too much as I don't want to burn my muscle off. I plan to stay in the 250-275 range.

I am riding a 2014 Trek XCaliber-4 21.5" in red - all warning labels removed
Manitou Tower Expert 100mm fork
Shimano silent rear hub
Stolen Thermalite pedals
Profile Design bar ends
Topeak emergency pump
Topeak MTX rear rack
Topeak MTX Trunkbag DX
FoxFire amber taillight
Bontrager Trip 4W cyclocomputer
On the way:
NiteRider Lumina 700


----------



## jearl (Jul 26, 2012)

I am 5' 10" and 220lbs without gear on.

My two bikes are 
2011 Giant Talon 29er 1 (the only thing stock in the frame)
2013 Speacialized Stumpjumper FSR comp 29 (stock for now)


----------



## sandiego (Sep 18, 2013)

Carloswithac said:


> I'm 220 geared up.


What does this mean anyway? How much gear do you wear? I ride a motorcycle so for me geared up really does add 20 lbs to the rider but it just seems strange to hear a bicyclist say how much they weigh with gear. What are we talking about here? A 50g helmet, some gloves, shorts and cycling shoes? Maybe a camelbak?

Might as well say I'm 220 with clothes on.


----------



## Metamorphic (Apr 29, 2011)

Three liter's of water, helmet, pads perhaps, pump, patch kit, tools, first aid-kit perhaps, food, rain jacket. Not uncommon to see a 10 pound camel bak. In a sport where people are paying thousands more for a bike that's 5 pounds lighter the pack weight can be significant. Also, 10 pounds of weight can have a significant affect on shock performance and setup.


----------



## cpfitness (Nov 19, 2012)

Metamorphic said:


> Three liter's of water, helmet, pads perhaps, pump, patch kit, tools, first aid-kit perhaps, food, rain jacket. Not uncommon to see a 10 pound camel bak. In a sport where people are paying thousands more for a bike that's 5 pounds lighter the pack weight can be significant. Also, 10 pounds of weight can have a significant affect on shock performance and setup.


Agreed, I generally weigh myself when I step out of the shower. There is routinely 10-20 lbs difference by the time I get dressed, put on a camelback, throw another water bottle or 2 on etc

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sandiego (Sep 18, 2013)

Metamorphic said:


> Three liter's of water, helmet, pads perhaps, pump, patch kit, tools, first aid-kit perhaps, food, rain jacket. Not uncommon to see a 10 pound camel bak. In a sport where people are paying thousands more for a bike that's 5 pounds lighter the pack weight can be significant. Also, 10 pounds of weight can have a significant affect on shock performance and setup.


I suppose... I guess it just seems strange to me because when I ride I'm only going for around two hours so I'm just packing a spare tube, CO2, water bottle, a gel shot and maybe a camelbak. Pretty much an insignificant amount of added weight in my case.


----------



## cpfitness (Nov 19, 2012)

Some shock/fork manf give a suggested psi for specific weights. While a few lbs may not matter much, 10-20lbs certainly can impact shock performance. Some places I ride are shorter loops that worst case scenario I am a short walk back to the car for tools. Those places I carry almost nothing and even leave food and beverages in the cooler in the car. Other places are middle of nowhere so I have a pack with multi tool, chain tool, tube, co2, pump,camelback and 2 bottles of water. Remember a gallon of water alone is 8 lbs and on a hot summer day I can easily go through a gallon. One drawback of MTB; no stores in the middle of the woods to buy drinks

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sooflyfisher (Sep 26, 2013)

Just bought myself a Trek Marlin, first time owning a bike in 13+ years. Now starts a LONG road to learning and being capable of riding.


----------



## nowaysj (Aug 28, 2013)

Class if fun, tuition is high; paid in blood.


----------



## zenkem (Dec 18, 2007)

Warranty Replacement build


----------



## mdmoore99 (Oct 7, 2007)

Frame: Niner EMD 
Fork: Fox Float 100mm
Wheels: Mavic Crossmax / Nobby Nic
Dive: Sram X.9
Crank: Raceface Turbine
Headset: Cane Creek 40
Breaks: Hope Tech X2
Rotors: Carver Ti
Bar: Raceface Turbine
Stem: Raceface Turbine
Seatpost Raceface Turbine
Saddle: Flite Ti
Grips: Raceface Sniper Lock on
Eggbeater pedals

Bike is 23.8lbs * Im 210Lbs. I ride to this park from my front door


----------



## toycrawler (Sep 23, 2013)

Haro Flightline Trail 29er 20"

Im at 6'1" 230lbs

great beginner bike so far.

upgrades:
WTB Bronson 2.2 tires
DMR Bikes Vault pedals
KS dropper post
Race Face Evolve crank with single 32tooth and basher
SRAM X7 shifter and medium derailur (in the mail)
ODI AM50 Stem

possible future upgrades will be 
Stans Arch wheel combo
Fox float or Talas 140 fork


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 7, 2004)

I am 6' 4" and 250ish pounds. I just got a Banshee Prime and it's amazing.

Crappy pic...but this is it in it's latest iteration:










Frame: XL Banshee Prime - Yellow
Rear Shock: Fox Float CTD
Forks: X-Fusion Trace RL2 - Tapered HT
Wheels - Spank Oozy
Tires: F-Specialized Purgatory 2.3 R-Specialized Ground Control 2.3 (both control casing) Running Tubes now
Cranks: Race Face Atlas - Single ring with Wolftooth 30t narrow wide ring
Drivetrain: X9 shifter and derailleur 10 speed 10-36
Seatpost: Thomson Dropper Elite
Saddle: Chromag Trailmaster LTD
Seatpost Clamp: Chromag
Bars: Spank SPIKE 777FR BEARCLAW
Grips: Chromag Palmskin
Brakes: Shimano Saint - 8" F rotor 7" rear rotor
Pedals: Straitline Lenosky
Headset: Crane Creek 40

Weighing in at around 32 pounds.

I do not treat this bike gently...I am a bit of a hack with no style...I just kinda monster truck everything...lol. Just a fun, fun bike!

A little review and more pics and a video included in this very self serving link:
The Mountain Bike Life: One Month With a 29er - Banshee Prime Review


----------



## iCollector (Nov 14, 2012)

6'1, 215-220

A simple Kona Kahuna. With the changes I made I could have had much more bike.... Manitou Tower Pro, Easton Haven wheels, Hope brakes/rotors, SRAM XO gripshift, WTB pro saddle.... It all adds up!

But it's a good enough bike for me at this point.


----------



## nowaysj (Aug 28, 2013)

mudpuppy said:


> I do not treat this bike gently...I am a bit of a hack with no style...I just kinda monster truck everything...lol.


My brother from another mother!


----------



## Tan&Green (Feb 25, 2013)

6'3" 252lbs.....riding a Novara Intrepid XL.


----------



## imtheant (Mar 25, 2013)

6'6" 200 lbs. I ride a 23" Trek Superfly Carbon and a 22" Santa Cruz Carbon Highball. Both fit great, but Superfly is more comfortable.


----------



## MikeyLXT (Aug 8, 2011)

I am 6'6" and when I got my Surly Karate Monkey (used off ebay) 9 years ago 29ers were not supported by the major bike manufacturers. I was about 250 lbs then. I am now sub 195 and still ride the same bike. The only thing I have replaced is the drive train and given 9 years of riding that's not bad. The bike has treated me very well!

I am just now thinking of getting a new bike but it isn't because my current one isn't capable. It is because i am lusting after something new


----------



## wonderturtle (Mar 6, 2010)

Geared hard tail: On-one Scandal 19.5"
Single-speed, rigid: redline monocog 19"




6' 215lbs


----------



## Carloswithac (Feb 6, 2012)

I'm riding an Edict Nine 60 now.









When I first got it.










Manitou Tower Pro 120mm fork.
XTR shifter
XT rear derailleur
SLX Crank with RaceFace N/W 32t tooth ring
Bionicon chain guide


----------



## Gus69 (Nov 4, 2012)

5'9" 249lbs. I'm riding a Salsa Fargo or a Surly Pugsley depending on the conditions.
Having owned several mtb hardtails and never liked a single one of them. Prefer riding without suspension, because they aren't made to work with the weight and force I put on the bikes.


----------



## ray0311 (Jun 27, 2012)

6' 3" 228Lbs. geared up, Riding a Scott Genius 910, Upgraded the wheels to Reynolds carbon 29's. Wheels are great XL frame is at 20#


----------



## ray0311 (Jun 27, 2012)

ray0311 said:


> 6' 3" 228Lbs. geared up, Riding a Scott Genius 910, Upgraded the wheels to Reynolds carbon 29's. Wheels are great XL frame is at 20#


Sorry weight is at 28#


----------



## Big Willy (Feb 13, 2012)

*Clydes Ride...*

Bought a 2009 Jamis Dakota 29er 'new-non-current' 3 years ago and love it.

It rolls over everything.

Bent my seatpost this summer, so I'm looking for a Thompson elite of a GD Turbo, if funds allow.

Only mods were wider bars and NS Bikes Legeater pedals. They live up to their name... scars to prove. I carry the clipless pedals in my pack in case I find myself on a long road stretch. Still not confident enough to ride clipless in the bush, it wouldn't be pretty.

Need new tires now as well. Acvtually looking for another wheelset to have knobbys on one and commuter tires on the other.

Ride on. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sundaysunday (Aug 19, 2012)

Gary Fisher Super Fly SS.


----------



## cbrslider (Oct 23, 2013)

5' 10" 250lbs Haven't ridden in years, I picked up a 2012 Cannondale Scalpel 29r. What a blast. Completely out of shape, so I'm taking my time working up to more technical trails. Could not choose just one pic I liked, so I attached a couple. 

Ray


----------



## sir_crackien (Feb 3, 2008)

Been rocking this bike for a while. It a Santacruz Tallboy AL version 1.0. Its the best bike that I have probably ever ridden and I have ridden more than my fair share.


Tallboy on a foggy day (HTC One X) by simplexityphoto, on Flickr

Frame: Santacruz Tallboy AL 1.0 XL clearcoat over brushed Aluminum
Fork: Rockshox Reba RLT tapered, 15mm set to 100mm
Shock: Fox Float CTD
Headset: Canecreek 40
Wheels: Hadley hubs laced to WTB Frequency i23 rims with DT swiss 
14/15g spokes and alloy nipples
Tires: Kenda Nevegals
Shifters: X9
Front der: XT
Rear der: XO
Chain: Sram pc1091 hollowpin
Cass: XT 11-36
Crank: Raceface Turbine 24-36t
Headset: Cane Creek 40
Brakes: XO trails <-- love these things!
Rotors: Shimano SLX
Bar: Raceface SIXC
Stem: Truvative t30 90mm
Seatpost: Rockshox reverb 5" drop
Saddle: WTB speed v
Grips: Oury or ESI
Pedals: XT (xc version)


----------



## stanbike73 (Dec 8, 2013)

6'4 and 240. Have a 10 rockerhopper comp bought new this year (got lost in shop basement). So far love it been switching out little stuff from my other bikes but mostly stock. I ride in New England with lots of rocks and roots and it handles great.


----------



## ohiogsp (Oct 9, 2013)

I have to take a pic with my camera this phone pic did not turn out great. lol This is my 2011 karakoram 1.0 it stock mostly but the drivetrain it is now a 1x9 setup with
Truvativ GXP Stylo Cranks
Truvativ GXP bottom bracket
X9 shifter
Xo rear deraileur 
SRAM PowerGlide 990 Cassette 
sram powerchain
vp pedals


----------



## Kajjal (Dec 14, 2013)

6ft7 , 220lbs and ride a Carve Comp 2013, XXL. Great fast XC MTB and easily big enough for me. Before this bike I had to adjust bikes to fit.


----------



## RobLyman (May 8, 2006)

*Lurcher*

5'10" 220 lbs
On One Lurcher 21 lbs
34/18 SS
Stans ZTR Arch Ex
SLX Crank
XT Brakes
Raceface Chainring


----------



## missionimpossible (Dec 13, 2013)

2012 Focus Black Forrest 2.0 29er, upgraded to XT rims, XT brakes, Race Face bars, fat guy seat for now, Blackspire plateform pedals (DO NOT LIKE), tubeless (Zero flats since doing this)

plan on upgrading to a Raceface 3x10 crank and more rigid forks.

Over 1000 miles road and trail, lost 37 pounds (hit a plateau, holiday food) 5-8, now 230, glad I found this forum. Great motivation.

Soon to get my first FS bike, any opinion please post them http://forums.mtbr.com/bike-frame-discussion/one-first-fs-bike-yes-another-one-these-threads-890907.html


----------



## Fattires40 (Dec 6, 2009)

6'1 215lbs and ride a 11' GT Zaskar Pro 9r.


----------



## Roh1 (Dec 27, 2013)

Ragley Bigwig 29er. 20 inch frame 4130 chromoly steel. 140mmManitou tower pro.


----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

At 6'4" and 255 pounds I now ride a 2014 Trek Fuel Ex 8 29er. I'm giving my 2013 Trek Mamba that I bought this year to my 19yr old son.









Bikes I currently have. 2014 Trek Fuel EX 8 29er. 2013 Trek Mamba 29er.


----------



## stretchito (Jan 5, 2014)

2012 Diamondback Overdrive.










I've heard great things about this frame. Right now I'm just on the road. Just got a bike rack so it's off to the trails next. I'm hoping this baby holds up for a while. I really dig the way it looks and currently rides.

Ordered a new Planet Bike Men's A.R.S. Anatomic Relief Bicycle Saddle and I'm going to be in the market for an air shock with lockout and a cassette with taller gearing. Something tells me that I may be looking out for a new wheelset too... sooner than I'd like to.

If any of you other big guys have any recommendations about those parts, I'd love to hear them.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

250lbs - riding a KHS Winslow 29er



Owned 4 months, have taco'd back wheel 3 times - latest (yesterday, broke a spoke!!)

Thinking I need to invest in a stronger set up out back...

Plus, purchase a more trail ready bike in the not to distant future.


----------



## Jab70 (Mar 23, 2007)

6 6 #300
riding a xxl santa cruz tallboy ltc
love it


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

got to ride s-works camber today ^^

man was it nice!!

only bug-bare was the internally routed dropper seat post... it was a little finicky i.e. kept slipping down.

Tried the alloy stump jumper & it was way behind the s-works camber.

Wanted to try a camber evo, but they didn't have one in their test line up.

If I win lotto tonight I'll be getting the s-works for sure


----------



## Scrappy jr. (Oct 24, 2013)

6ft 230 I gotta 2013 Scott Scale 940

XT/SLX components 
Fox Float CTD fork
Flow EX rims
Blue King hubs 
Rocket Rons
Tubeless
Easton low rise bars
Renthal stem
Blue VP001 pedals
Waiting on some Renthal Carbon Fatbars!


----------



## ROCKINGNM (Feb 3, 2014)

6ft 1in 265ish, 2014 Fugi 1.7 (21in M/L). First ride was today, 17.2mi.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

I'm on a Canfield Bros. Nimble 9 gen. 2 single speed.

Frame: Nimble 9 X-Large PNW Green
Fork:Whiskey No. 9 carbon, 15mm Maxle
Headset: CaneCreek 110 Series
Crank: Truvativ AKA 
Pedals: Time ATAC Carbon
Bottom Bracket: SRAM GPX for now, looking at a replacement soon
Chainring: HBC Spiderless 32T
Cog: SingleWorks, Surly, Chris King from 17T to 21T
Chain: KMC Z610HX
Brakes: Hope EVO M4 front, EVO X2 rear
Seatpost: Thomson Elite
Seat: Specialized Gel Avatar
Seatpost Clamp: Chromag Quick Release
Stem: Thomson X4 80mm for now, change as needed
Handlebar: Crank Bros. Cobalt 1 XC Bar 700mm
Wheels: Hope Pro 2 front, Chris King SS laced to MTx33 rims


----------



## capsisking (Feb 4, 2014)

6'1 and 280lbs here, I just purchased a 21" framed Specialized Hardrock Sport Disk 29 and I'm very pleased 










Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

6'3" 215#

Scott Spark 29er carbon
Cannondale f29 carbon 3 
On one inbred SS 29er

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

108kg & shrinking... Make 102.5kg & I get to hop on my Kona process 134... guess that would make me a mini Clyde? 

Sent from my i9100 Warbird


----------



## cxagent (Dec 30, 2005)

6' 4" 225# +/- 5#

Primary bike is an 2013 XL Hammerhead Thumper 29'r Stan's Flow wheels, Fox 34mm x 140 forks, 2x10 XT, Magura MT2 brakes. I'm loving this bike the more I ride it.

Previous bike is an 2013 XL Mach 429 carbon. I cracked the frame on a 2011 aluminum version and had to ride the SS (below) for months waiting for warranty. I rode the carbon version for about a month before I got the Thumper built up. I like the Thumper MUCH better so I haven't ridden the 429 much. I got a set of 34mm forks to try to bring the 429 up to the level of the Thumper but haven't reduced the travel and installed it yet. I will probably end up selling this bike if it doesn't work better with the fork installed. Currently built with Hope M4 brakes, 2x10 XT drive train, I9 wheels with Flow rims, WTB, Ergon, etc. Sweet bike but it doesn't work as well for me as the Thumper.

Single speed is a 2012 XL Kona Unit. Added Stan's Flow wheels with solid axles because I was flexing the OEM wheels into the frame/forks when I stood up and mashed. Put a Reba fork (80mm travel) on when I couldn't take the jarring in my hands of high speed down hills. Magura MT2 brakes, WTB saddle, Ergon grips, etc to match other bikes. I got this bike so I could get a workout riding with my wife. It didn't work that way since I had to keep my speed up to match the gearing. I'm liking the SS better every time I ride it.


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

5'10" and 230 lbs. Just got a 29er two weeks ago as a second bike; '13 GT Karakoram 3.0. I've put two rides in it so far and I'm very impressed with it. I've replaced the seat and pedals on it already since the stock GT stuff was uncomfortable, and it will be getting a new fork soon to replace the pogo XCM.


----------



## Neffro (Feb 29, 2012)

6'2' 250LB

Sette Razzo X7 - 21" frame


----------



## Coop919 (Dec 17, 2013)

6'3" 230

2012 Trek Mamba 21"

Upgrades;
3x9 to 1x9
Dropper seat post
Wider renthal bars
2.2 Kenda tires
Higher angled stem


----------



## Scrappy jr. (Oct 24, 2013)

Coop919 said:


> 6'3" 230
> 
> 2012 Trek Mamba 21"
> 
> ...


What setup did you go with to go 1x9?


----------



## Coop919 (Dec 17, 2013)

Scrappy jr. said:


> What setup did you go with to go 1x9?


Race face narrow wide single chain ring. Changed from a 9 speed chain up to a 10. Added a chain guide because I don't have a clutch derailleur.


----------



## Carloswithac (Feb 6, 2012)

I just built up a rigid, single speed 29er.



























32x20 gearing.


----------



## Tomahawk3Niner (Feb 13, 2014)

2014 Trek X Caliber 7. Completely stock right now.

19.5" frame. I'm 6'1, currently 225#


----------



## DarkKnight369 (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm 6'8", 300lbs.

Bike: 2011 Trek Cobia

Original Purchase:










Current State (crappy Pic):










Current state in the above photo:
Wheels: Sun Ringle MTX 33 Rims With Hope pro 2 evo hubs, 36h, sapim triple butted spoked,
Tires: Bontrager FR3 Front, Bontrager 29 Front OEM moved to rear
Cassette: Shimano HG61 29er. 12-36T
Bars: Race Face Evolve XC 710mm width, 25.4 Clamp
Grips: Oury
Brakes: Same crappy Promax as stock, front rotor upgraded to 203mm.
Pedal: Wellgo Platform (the cheaper ones, not magnesium)




























The wheels where a huge improvement in stiffness. Less side to side flex, especially in the front. No more pinch flats, especially with the volume increase in the rear. Quite tight between the rear derailleur and tire though.

I thought that was a major change, but 2014 is going to be the year I really frankenstein this beast.

Planned Upgrades, Parts in Hand, on bike, and on order:

Front Axle: 9mm thru axle, Dt Swiss RWS
Stem: Race Face Respond 60mm, 10 degree Rise
Bars: Race Face Respond 740mm, 31.8 clamp, 1.5" rise
Seatpost: Thomson Elite Setback
Seatpost Collar: Thomson
Seat: Bontrager SSR
Brakes: Shimano Saint
Rotors: Dual Shimano Icetech 203mm
Crank: Race Face Turbine 3x9
Front Derailleur: Shimano XT direct mount with Adapter (tire clearance)
Rear Derailleur: Shimano XT
Left Shifter: Shimano Saint 3 Speed SL810 (got this for $35!)
Right Shifter: Shimano XT 9 speed
Chain: KMC





































Looking forward to this build. My brakes have been scary for a long time. I chew through pads, they are noisy as hell, and they prevent me from going fast because I can't ever stop how I want to. So I went balls out on the brakes.

I have been looking forward to a thomson for a while, disappointed that with the new seat it really doesn't set me back any further than my 12mm setback ssr post that was bent. However, I feel I can comfortably sit back further on the saddle. Haven't test ridden it yet. Have mostly everything, waiting for a few items to come in and I will build it up.

Looking at tires too. The bontragers have good grip, but weak sidewalls. I don't air down or run tubeless because of my weight, but I do ride places where sidewall tears are possible. I have done it before 3 miles into a 6 mile trail. Walking back always sucks. Looking at the X-King, Trail King, and some Maxxiss models. Need big volume and super tough sidewalls while having lowish rolling resistance and good pavement behavior.


----------



## TwistedLefty (Apr 23, 2014)

6'2" currently 250lbs down from 295 in Jan
stock trek x-caliber 4
858 miles on lake trail since June


----------



## tehllama (Jul 18, 2013)

6'2", currently 230lb (sans gear).

Currently on a Rocky Mountain Instinct 950 (L). I adore this thing, because it's the first bike I consider usable in stock form with just a KS Lev post. The SLX brakes and Inferno25 wheels make this actually usable, and the suspension travel is taking me places comfortably right up to the edge of my confidence level (which caps off at dropping 8' craggy rock sections).

Previous bike was a '13 GT Sensor 9r Elite - wound up putting XT Brakes, MTX-33 Rims, KS eTen Post, and Geax Saguaros on it, because each of those predecessor parts wasn't up to the task (Avid Elixir1 brakes that needed bleeding every mile, Alex MD19 rims that I could knock utterly out of true on flat ground, Maxxis Asspens that only had grip because of the magical properties of rubber, not anything to do with the practically nonexistent tread).


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

6' 2.5" and 205 lbs, riding a 22.5 lb Epic Carbon. Handles my size and weight easily.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Sold my N9 frame and bought a Cannondale F29 Carbon. Converted it to 1x10 and added a Thomson Elite seat post in lieu of the stock setback post. Bike is just slightly too big for me so I needed to shorten up the cockpit. Still needs a shorter stem but at $90...that can wait for a little while.

I used the parts from the N9 and rebuilt the diSSent (single speed). It has a Manitou fork that I'd like to get rid of in lieu of a carbon rigid fork.

253 pounds.


----------



## LJ0913 (May 28, 2004)

Giant Trance 29er. I'm 6'1 240 pounds. The stock rims were junk so replaced with WTB and Chris King hubs.


----------



## mark! (Jun 1, 2012)

6'1 290 +/- 5
Just picked up my SC Tallboy today after taking my Trek Wahoo in to check on a frame warranty replacement. Only bike I actually felt awesome on out of all the bikes I tried. Haven't even popped her cherry yet, been sick today but tomorrow, hopefully will get better.


----------



## ACLakey (Jul 7, 2012)

I just picked up a Transition Covert 29 to replace my Trance X0. I love it so far!


















Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## tessai4 (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm riding this 2012 Fuji slm 1.0. It feels a little bit heavier than its predecessor, but I'll get used to it. 

just my $0.02


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

6'1 and 238 pounds. I just purchased a Diamondback Recoil 29er, which is being shipped. I hope its not a POS. I really need to start biking again to lose some pounds.

The body mass index

Calculate Your BMI - Standard BMI Calculator

says that I am nearing obesity!!


----------



## cerpindicular (Apr 4, 2012)

6'3" 265lbs
2014 Salsa El Mariachi
Its now rocking a Reba Rl I got as a warranty replacement, lizard skin north shore grips, and a wider salsa riser handlebar, oh and a wtb speed v after i killed my stock seat rails. She is a beast that has held up fine to my flogging and yes she is worth more then the truck its leaning against


----------



## WGK108 (Apr 4, 2010)

Im 290 ridding a Giant TranceX.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

6'2" 240lbs 
2013 Banshee Prime Large

It is a 150mm bike meant for a lot more rough stuff then I ride. So most the time the bike is just wondering "what dumb sh!t would ride me on trail like this?" Then I turn him up the hill, and he is like "ohh you fat [email protected] you!!" 

I bought the bike to handle my size, not the trails I ride. So far, so good.


----------



## decotriumph (Aug 12, 2014)

6'2" 275, I ride a Jamis Dragon Sport 29


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

6'1'' 240 I ride a 2013 Specialized Camber Comp


----------



## falconpunch79 (May 30, 2012)

5'10" 210 lbs. Riding a 2014 Kona Kahuna


----------



## Bttocs (Jun 21, 2014)

I am 6' 4" and 245 lbs. I ride a Airborne Seeker hardtail in 22" frame size. I ride in Massachusetts on varied terrain. As my first mountain bike, I am getting an education on what it takes to ride rock gardens and challenging technical terrain. Here is a pic of the bike. Loving it so far.


----------



## jds8710 (Jul 10, 2014)

I am riding a diamondback mason comp stock. First upgrade is definitely going to be a seat.


----------



## solarplex (Apr 11, 2014)

1600 km on her. Has been a great purchase


----------



## walangkatapat (Jun 2, 2009)

Been riding an Enduro 29er since last November.


----------



## idea man (Oct 24, 2012)

2013 Moto Ti Fly. 
XT most everything. Flow Ex with Minion (f) and Crossmark (R). XTR FD, SLX crank. Ergo grips. J&L seat post with WTB saddle. Very happy with ride. Anyone else with titanium frames? I'm wondering about the life expectancy of the frame under my 280 pounds of raw fury.


----------



## standog73 (Jul 6, 2007)

Rockhopper comp


----------



## Barman1 (Jan 8, 2014)

6'6" 210 lbs.
Just picked up an XL Santa Cruz Superlight 29 last week, an upgrade from my hardtail.
Love it so far but still tweaking the fit.
Installed a Thomson Elite layback post and a 10 degree rise 110mm stem and have a 120mm Reba on the way. Other than those modifications it's a pretty good fit and is holding up well to my abuse.
Changed the tires as well. The stock Crossmarks worked ok but I threw a 2.25 Ardent on the rear and a 2.1 Ignitor on the front. Much better now.
A shot before the mods. No after shot yet.


----------



## HBSURFDAD (May 29, 2014)

2014 Specialized SJ Comp 29er EVO in XXL.

I am 6'5" and 295lbs with a freaky long torso so I went for the longest front center / top tube I could find.


----------



## standog73 (Jul 6, 2007)

I also live in Mass, where are you located? Maybe we could hook up for a ride sometime.


----------



## welkerjason (May 3, 2006)

My RIP9 loaded for two night alpine tour from Switzerland to Italy and back last weekend. XL frame fits me perfect, I'm 6'6 230 lbs.


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

5'9" 285 lbs


----------



## BETEP (Sep 4, 2014)

6'4'' 250lbs 
2011 Pivot Mach 429, XT setup
2014 Soma DoubleCross commuter/tourer


----------



## CSCHMITT (Jul 26, 2011)

6'3" 220lbs
2014 Sworks Stumpy


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

6' 370lbs

Niner ROS 9










Sent from my iPad while drinking the kool aid.


----------



## SOILsampler (Sep 6, 2014)

6', 245 lbs. 2014 Specialized Crave.


----------



## Phinias (Aug 28, 2014)

220 lbs as of this morning and 6' even. I recently purchased my 2014 Trex Remedy 9 29er and am still in the process of tweaking it the way I like it. Added Race face Atlas pedals and some new grips after chopping some of the bar down. As of now that's all that has been done.

Wheels and maybe a pike are on the docket for upgrades.


----------



## Knight511 (Nov 26, 2010)

Just as an update...

6'4" 290# I have been riding a 2013 Camber Comp since December 2012 and have only had a single spoke nipple sheer off. I have not even had to true the wheels since that was fixed in the summer of 2013. The Elixer 3s leave something to be desired in power for me, I would not take this down a gnarly hill since I would not be able to stop. Those will be replaced soon.


----------



## ecrane99 (Aug 31, 2013)

Santa Cruz Tallboy C. 6'4 235lbs Bought it used a year ago. Put 800 miles on it so far. comfortable to ride. Fits me well. I think its an xxl


----------



## KINTARO (Dec 12, 2012)

6,1 280lbs XL Trigger 29er 1 taking this bike to the grave with me its that bullet proof.


----------



## Bttocs (Jun 21, 2014)

*Seeker in the Snow*

HI, did a easy ride in a little white stuff on the coast yesterday. Traction was not bad as long as I didn't push it. Me, 6'4", 245lbs on an Airborne Seeker set up for Trail riding. Love the bike and don't want to put it away for the winter, but its time for the skis to come out.


----------



## captbo (Nov 13, 2014)

Motobecane 29 Trail 5'-10" 314,


----------



## keithrad (May 4, 2007)

I'm 6'2 - 230lbs...Here's my large 2014 Yeti Sb95a









2nd 29er....it's a keeper! Plenty stout. Soon to install 2014 Easton Haven Wheel set


----------



## jcrotty56 (Jul 17, 2015)

This is my very 1st post! Long story short, I am fat and decided to do something about it. I bought a 29" Mongoose torment Kmart special (tight budget). I know these box store bikes are severely looked down upon by the more savvy riders. 

I bent some stuff. 

I'd appreciate any help on things I can do to upgrade/make more sturdy/fat proof my bike. What's the most important things I need to upgrade? 

I bent the handlebars and the crank set. I got these replaced, but I'm not sure how else to fix up the bike before I fold it up like a taco. 

Thanks again my new friends


----------



## clydeosaur (Apr 13, 2010)

6'4 215 lbs just purchased my 1st 29er this past year. A DB overdrive 29er. Put a stans flow on the rear. I liked it so much, I sold my older stumpy FSR 26er.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Should be on attached by weeks end! I'm giddy w/ excitement ^^









-------------------------------------
Opinions are like A-holes... everybody 
has one & they're usually full of...??


----------



## DaHeckler (Jan 18, 2009)

I am about 5-11 and 230lbs ride a 2014 specialized enduro 29er (comp) and love it.


----------

